# Barkley 6 months



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't believe where the time has gone!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, Barkley is stunning, I really hope Coco develops a similar coat.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes time does fly. The photos are lovely.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Barkley is gorgeous and very photogenic.....reminds me of Tilly.....in fact could be Tilly's brother! x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Jane


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very like Tilly...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Barkley is gorgeous - love his coat


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He is lovely, gives me an idea of how Minton will turn out. I can see Hattie in Berkley's face!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Sue, How is little Minton?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving Barkley ... time flies with a cockapoo


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

kirstyh said:


> Thanks Sue, How is little Minton?!


Not so little! His growth chart is practically vertical. He is less hyper than Hattie but they get on so well and she is slowing down (I think!)


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Barclay you are so beautiful


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Barkley is lovely, another shaggy poo, love 'em.


----------



## Sophia31 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow Barkley is lovely - my Kipper is 4 months old and looks a lot smaller than him. Was he a cross with a miniature poodle too?


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

What a cutie....he has lovely choccy button eyes to melt for x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Sophia, yes he is a minature cross, photo's are always decieving though, he is perhaps not as big as he actually looks on the photo's


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Plus Barkley seemed to have a major growth spurt at around 4-5 months so Kipper may well get big all of a sudden!!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, Barkley is very flattered by your lovely comments!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I have posted on Pat's website are you up for a puppy update meet? Would be great to se how everyone has turned out will see what she says. She kept one of the bitches from Mintons litter but my next challenge is a mini Golden doodle with her new toy poodle! I have been looking for a bigger house but I am sure I can fit them all in.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love mini Golden doodles...they are so like teddy bears......oh where does it end Sue as I am already loving the idea of a choccie poo to complete my pack. Although would like a bit of a gap first. x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Well i have already tried hinting to my other half about another one but he's just not having it........give me a little more time 

I would def be up for that Sue


----------

